# up for auction



## chico369t (Oct 14, 2010)

hi all just thought I see what you thought of my auctions. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220683118659&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220683143729&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220683153658&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

I dont' want to give the stuff away but I am guessing on the prices so please correct me if I am way off.

As always, thanks for the constructive corrections and education.

respectfully,

Tim


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2010)

Your scrap memory is only worth a couple of dollars,and the scrap cpu's you will most likely get $100-$150 out of that auction,and the fingers should sell for around $80.
Im not saying that is what the stuff is worth,Im saying thats about what you'll end up with.


----------



## joem (Oct 14, 2010)

mic said:


> Your scrap memory is only worth a couple of dollars,and the scrap cpu's you will most likely get $100-$150 out of that auction,and the fingers should sell for around $80.
> Im not saying that is what the stuff is worth,Im saying thats about what you'll end up with.



I would be happy with that. I have similar items I got for free. I'm watching those auctions.


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 14, 2010)

You should have the weight of the memory sticks. The going rate for memory is about $10 a pound. The fingers will sell for $55-$75 a pound. I will buy them from you for $55 + shipping if you're interested. I bet you'll get at least the $100 for the processors. $300 is pushing it but hey... its ebay.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 14, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> The going rate for memory is about $10 a pound.





mic said:


> Your scrap memory is only worth a couple of dollars


None of the memory has gold plated fingers,it's worth a couple of dollars.


goldenchild said:


> The fingers will sell for $55-$75 a pound.





mic said:


> the fingers should sell for around $80





goldenchild said:


> I bet you'll get at least the $100 for the processors.





mic said:


> the scrap cpu's you will most likely get $100-$150 out of


I think I'm having deja vu


----------



## dtectr (Oct 15, 2010)

IMHO, you seem to have left a little more board on some of those fingers - I'm sure you 
didn't do it intentionally, but it does give a false reading on the weight. In the future, I'd
try to trim them a little closer (no solder mask), but thats just me. 
If they are "high quality" (still don't have a good definition for that term), Au yield should be 
about 2+ grams, based on yields posted here, so do your math to see if your FeeBay 
profit is worth it. I never cease to be amazed by what people will pay when their "auction juices"
get going.
good luck!


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 15, 2010)

Definition of Finger Grades


Steve


----------



## dtectr (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks, Steve! Man! Way back then, too! 8)


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 15, 2010)

When I owned a refinery in the late 80s-early 90s, I ran many batches of fingers. They ranged from about $10/# to $90/#, at a $400 gold market. That figures from 0.78 g/# to 7.0g/# - a huge spread. The 7 g/# fingers came from some obscure military stuff that a guy had closely trimmed off. He brought in about 20# of them. He told me exactly what they ran but I didn't believe a word he said. We agreed that I would first run a one pound sample and we would go from there. That way, if they ran low, he wouldn't say I had cheated him. I would give him his share of the pound and he could go on his way. I cyanide stripped the sample in a small bucket and had the gold the next morning. The guy's numbers were right on and I was shocked. I told him exactly what I got and ran the other 19#. I think we agreed that my share was 25%. It took 2 hours labor, at the most.

I've never seen another batch of fingers that ran close to those. Most ran from about 1 g/# to 3 g/# and, occasionally, a little higher or lower, which is in the same ball park as Steve's numbers.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 15, 2010)

dtectr said:


> Thanks, Steve! Man! Way back then, too! 8)



You would be surprised how many discussions we repeat on the forum. For example right now there is a thread about government liquidations. We discussed this one several years back also with even more detail about finding the yields from NSN numbers on the auction lots.

Like everything else in life, the forum seem to be very cyclic in nature.

Steve


----------



## chico369t (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey all, thanks for the input, I think based on everyones input I don't think I started any prices too high.

Goldenchild, I would gladly sell them to you but how would I cancel the ebay auction as I already have a bid.

dtectr, I did try to trim them close but got sloppy on occasion, all fingers are from early 90s through roughly 2004. by Steves definition I would call it a mid grade lot. 2 grams yield was my guess 3 grams is wishful thinking on my part but seriously just a guess, as I have never processed anything.

Repectfully,
Tim


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 15, 2010)

goldenchild said:


> I will buy them from you for $55





chico369t said:


> Goldenchild, I would gladly sell them to you but how would I cancel the ebay auction as I already have a bid.





dtectr said:


> I never cease to be amazed by what people will pay when their "auction juices"
> get going.


Dtectr is right,they're already up to $48 with 5day 17hours left,shutting it down may be a bad idea


----------



## goldenchild (Oct 16, 2010)

mic said:


> goldenchild said:
> 
> 
> > I will buy them from you for $55
> ...



Yes. By the looks of it I'm guessing he will get as high as $80 now. The gold bug continues to spread.


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 21, 2010)

I put in a generous (?) optimistic bid for you so we'll see where it goes. 

Another 2-1/2 hours and we'll know!


----------



## chico369t (Oct 22, 2010)

Re: up for auction
I put in a generous (?) optimistic bid for you so we'll see where it goes. 

Another 2-1/2 hours and we'll know!

mikey2112 your a winner, I shipped them out at about noon today USPS, here's the tracking # 03093220000089135052

do you process them yourself? if so I would be curious to know the yield. also dtectr thought I didn't trim them close enough, let me know what you think after you see them. I want to learn and do better in the future. thanks

tim


----------



## dtectr (Oct 22, 2010)

chico369t said:


> Re: up for auction
> I put in a generous (?) optimistic bid for you so we'll see where it goes.
> 
> Another 2-1/2 hours and we'll know!
> ...


tim,
even if mikey thinks they're ok, you display a great attitude of respect & professionalism. 
i hope your employer appreciates it. i know i do.

just my dos centavos.


----------



## chico369t (Oct 24, 2010)

dtectr,

My fulltime job is in the MN National Guard, I am a fulltime readiness NCO M-F and a platoon sergeant while in training or deployed. I think we are all less than what we could be if we are not honest. thanks for your encouraging words.

SFC Tim Mead
D Co 2-147 Assualt Helicopter Battalion


----------



## dtectr (Oct 25, 2010)

chico369t said:


> I think we are all less than what we could be if we are not honest.



so true.
(Job 27:5) . . .Until I expire *I shall not take away my integrity from myself*!

the only thing no one or no thing can steal from us.
jordan


----------



## gold4mike (Oct 26, 2010)

I looked 'em over and they're cut close enough that I'm not worried about losing money on this deal. I use a sheet metal sheer to cut mine - I bought it from Harbor Freight Tools for $99.00 and it cuts nice and clean.

I'll process them with my own cut fingers so won't get a yield on the lot but I get a little over 2 grams per pound from my own and it looks like a good portion of this lot is from ISA cards. They'll have a little thicker plating than AGP or PCI.

I'll be happy at break-even since I'm simply adding to my gold stash.


----------

